# Animal Sex: How Galápagos Tortoises Do It



## News Bot (Feb 9, 2016)

Galápagos tortoise mating involves neck competitions, harassment and lengthy sperm storage. 

*Published On:* 08-Feb-16 11:24 PM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------

